# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Kinderen hebben geen invloed op de kwaliteit van mijn seksleven

## Leontien

Toen ik in een artikel las over een onderzoek dat kinderen geen invloed hebben op de kwaliteit van het seksleven, leek mij dat een goede enquete voor de bezoekers van MediCity.nl. Vandaar dat jullie vanaf nu kunnen stemmen op deze enquete.

Stem en geef je reactie.

Groetjes,

Leontien

----------


## Nora

Als ik tijdens het vrijen 1 van mijn kinderen hoor, kan ik me niet meer vol overgave laten gaan. Ik wil dan naar hen toe.

----------


## piny

Ik vind de enquete wel erg simpel. Toen de kinderen nog klein waren, lag ik altijd met 1 oor te luisteren. Nu ze in de puberleeftijd zijn, doen we gewoon de deur dicht, en we slapen nu op een andere verdieping. Dus nu zou ik zeggen dat de kinderen er geen invloed op hebben, maar vroeger des te meer!

----------


## Wendy

Ik heb ook kleine kinderen. Het ligt eraan wanneer m'n man en ik vrijen. Vrijen we 's avonds worden we minder snel verstoord. Ik ben alleen 's avonds zo moe dat ik liever 's ochtends vrij. Ja dan horen we de kids vaker. Dus voor ons is dat onze kids soms invloed hebben op ons seksleven.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb zelf geen kinderen..maar ik denk dat kids zoiezo wel invloed hebben op je sexleven...zomaar 'sexen' wanneer je wilt gaat dan toch niet meer?!?!

----------


## Petra717

Ik sluit me bij Agnes aan! 

Vrijen wanneer je zin hebt kan niet, wanneer je kinderen hebt... maar het kan ook niet waar je maar wilt... Als de kinderen wel thuis zijn én ze zijn niet klein meer... dan neem je elkaar niet in de keuken of in de woonkamer  :Wink: ... 
Wanneer de kinderen nog klein zijn en je zou ze horen, dan zou ik denk ik ook niet meer vol overgave kunnen vrijen... denk ik, maar heb geen ervaring. Enkel met kinderen in de puberteit van me vriend hihi.. 

Denk dat het vooral de kwantiteit beïnvloed, en met name in de jongere jaren van de kinderen. Kinderen vragen dan meer tijd, aandacht en energie... en brengen natuurlijk zorgen met zich mee. Naarmate de kinderen ouder worden komt meer balans.. 

groetjes,
petra

----------


## Felice

Natuurlijk hebben de kinderen invloed op je sexleven! Qua tijd, zin, energie, geluid, tijdstip, enz. In alles vind ik!
Je bent gewoon niet vrij met kinderen in huis, net zo min als met andere mensen in je huis trouwens, vind ik.
Of je nu in een studentenhuis zit, of met je slaapkamer tegen de slaapkamer van je buren aan zit, of in een zolderkamer, enz. Of in de zomer met de ramen open. 
En of de kinderen nu groot of klein zijn, ze zijn gewoon onmiskenbaar van invloed. Als je dat niet van invloed laat zijn, ben je erg egoïstisch bezig en egocentrisch, lijkt mij en doe je bij kleine kinderen meer kwaad dan goed. En bij grote kinderen breng je hen in verlegenheid. (en jezelf ook?)
Mijn mening!

----------


## ikke64

Kinderen hebben zolang ze thuis wonen invloed op ons sex leven. Toen ze klein waren minder (hooguit vermoeiheid ed) Nu ze tieners en twintigers zijn des te meer. Je bent minder vrij. Sex begint al op de bank (en eindigt dan mogelijk op de slaapkamer) en dat wordt bijna onmogelijk als er andere mensen aanwezig zijn. Ook de kans dat er 1 nog ff iets komt vertellen of vragen, als je al op bed ligt werkt niet echt ontspannend. Ik ben daar zeker makkelijker in dan mijn partner (dat volwassenen het doen weten ze allemaal) Maar goed ik ben dan ook een man, heb in de regel minder aanloop nodig dan vrouwen. (Nu generaliseer ik maar dit is wat je overal leest en hoort.) Mijn Partner moet echt "opgewarmt" raken en koelt door allerlei storingen snel af. En voor haar zijn de kinderen en stress de belangrijkste storingen. En een groot deel van de stress komt ook van de kinderen en aanhang. Maar ik zou ze niet willen missen!!! Maar soms wens je ze naar de maan.

----------


## christel1

Ideaal voor mensen met "oudere kinderen", wij hadden vroeger 2 lichtjes op de kamer, een groen en een rood, groen mochten ze binnen komen, rood moesten ze ons met rust laten.... op een bepaalde leeftijd begrijpen ze dat wel hoor, natuurlijk als ze heel klein zijn dan staat je hoofd er niet altijd naar want als je naar bed gaat dan wil je soms maar 1 ding dat is slapen... (zeker als je een paar keer per nacht uit je bed moet voor een huilende baby). Nu is het wel makkelijker, heb een lat-relatie dus sex gebeurd hier als we het willen op gelijk welk uur van de dag want hier lopen er geen kinderen rond maar wel 2 sloebers van honden die zitten te janken onderaan de trap omdat ze ook mee naar boven willen.... lap daar gaat je concentratie.... die zou ik dan ook wel achter het behang willen plakken hoor...

----------


## ikke64

@christel, dat zou hier in huis grote hilariteit geven. Dan weten die bijna volwassen blagen van mij precies wanneer we liggen te wippen. Dat zou voor mij niet veel uitmaken. Maar mijn vrouw krijg je dan niet meer uit de kleren verwacht ik.
En wat die honden betreft. Concequent opvoeden!!!! En voor nu een beetje training. Zet een radio onder aan de trap met het volume voluit. En als ze beginnen te janken even de stekker insteken. Dan straffen ze zich zelf voor hun gedrag. Werkt echt prima. Maar wel zelf even geconcentreerd blijven, anders ben je te laat, en niet gaan liggen flikvlooien.  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Ikke, ja ik heb ook 2 volwassen blagen rondlopen nu hoor..... en dan nog eens de schoonkinderen erbij, daarom ben ik nu wel blij met mijn lat-relatie, flikvlooien wanneer wij het willen he ? De honden willen gewoon mee naar boven maar de trap is heel stijl en de mijne durft er niet op dus staat hij beneden dus wat mee te "kreunen" zeker ??? Echt hilarisch hoor....

----------


## ikke64

:Wink:   :Wink:

----------

